# WinXP and Win98 printer sharing



## Scott22 (Apr 27, 2005)

I have two computers networked (WiFi via an access point) and want to share the printer connected to the XP machine. All File and Print sharing is turned on as far as I know, however the Win98 machine will not access the XP machine. I can ping the XP machine but when I go to *run* and type *\\computername* I get an error message stating that computer (XP) is not logged on. I can access the Win98 machine from the XP machine fine. Internet sharing is also enabled and works fine. I have tried turning off windows firewall which made no difference. Where do I go from here?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you access files on the XP machine? Do you have an account on the XP machine that has the same name/password as is used to logon to Microsoft networking on the W98 machine?


----------



## Scott22 (Apr 27, 2005)

I can't access anything on the XP machine from the 98 machine. Logging onto the XP (home) machine is automatic. Loggin onto the 98 machine I just hit Cancel on the windows logon dialog box. The user name for the XP machine is different than that for the 98 machine.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There you go, you just explained your problem! You MUST logon to Microsoft Client to access workgroup computers, cancelling the logon means you'll never connect to other network machines. Also, you need to create an account on the XP machine that has the same name/password as is used to logon to the W98 machine.


----------



## Scott22 (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for that I'll give it a go.


----------

